#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  NITs Priority and in which NIT can i get admission?

## chnandakishore

Hello all. I am nanda kishore. My gate score in Computer Science is 421, and rank is 6682, and i am from SC Category.

According to last year statistics, i can get admission into NIT Nagpur-CSE, Surat-CSE, Durgapur-CSE,Rourkela-Information Security, S/w Engineering, Kurukshethra-CSE etc

There is a chance of getting into NIT Jaipur-CSE, Allahabad-CSE,Information Security(IS), S/W engineering, Rourkela-CSE also..

1)So, what is the order of preference among these: NIT Jaipur CSE Vs Nit Allahabad IS Vs Nit Allahabad S/w Eng. Vs NIT Warangal IS Vs Nit Rourkela CSE

2) and Among these: NIT Rourklea IS vs NIT nagpur CSE ??

3)M.tech Information Security in Good NIT Vs M.tech CSE in next best NIT ??
Ex: M.tech IS in Allahabad Vs M.tech CSE in Jaipur or Rourkela.which is best option*?
*also,what is the scope of Information security?, and is it good to prefer Information Security over Software Engineering?

Thanking You, 
nanda kishore





  Similar Threads: Priority queues in Design and analysis of algorithmsfree pdf New iits vs old nits Upgradation in NITS

----------

